# E-level sensor install help



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

I got everything installed beautifully on a mk5 this weekend except for the e level sensors. I am just having the hardest time figuring out how to get them in. Accuair recommends a drive on lift which I do not have, so I am looking for some assistance on doing them on the ground. I tried to measure the all up and all down spots, then cut that in half like someone told me but I am still having issues. Also, in the front of the mk5, I have seen a lot of people use brackets to mount the bottom joint for the sensor arm, but can you just drill into the control arm and mount it without one? Any help, pictures, advice, etc would be appreciated.


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> I got everything installed beautifully on a mk5 this weekend except for the e level sensors. I am just having the hardest time figuring out how to get them in. Accuair recommends a drive on lift which I do not have, so I am looking for some assistance on doing them on the ground. I tried to measure the all up and all down spots, then cut that in half like someone told me but I am still having issues. Also, in the front of the mk5, I have seen a lot of people use brackets to mount the bottom joint for the sensor arm, but can you just drill into the control arm and mount it without one? Any help, pictures, advice, etc would be appreciated.


You can definitely do it on jack stands. 

Key is to make sure that the travel is within range of the sensors. Most easily accomplished with jacking up the control arms to check overall range of motion the sensor will be subjected to.

Here were my senors -- front and rear. 



















My 90 degree bracket was drilled straight in, but some weld a stud on.

You should definitely check out Jared's amazing writeup on his install. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5321600-My-MKV-E-Level-Install


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't say specifically for a mk5 but i found the best way to do it is jack up the front end, both sides, and put it on jack stands. Then with the wheels off, air the front out completely and jack each side up. Then just position the sensor so it touches the frame and the end touches the lower control arm and have someone else slowly lower the jack. Lower the jack slowly until that strut is all the way extended.

You will notice how far the sensor arm has travelled, and if it has only travelled a short distance, then you need to adjust the position of the end of the link on the control arm, move it outwards a few inches (away from the pivot point) and try the process again until you get the total travel right, you want it between 2" and 2.5" ideally. If your sensor travel is too much then do the opposite, move the connection point inwards. Then work on centering the top sensor so that the start and stop are at the same angle from the middle.

That is the basic procedure, it works really well if you have someone to jack the suspension up/down while you work on the positioning. They don't need to know anything about suspension, just how to use a jack so even a little kid can help you out


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Which version of the sensor are you looking to install? Personally on the MKV I like the older ones. But if you check through my link that absence posted up, that should help a ton. I don't use anything but jack stands and a jack. The photo absence posted of his sensors I actually flip it around so the arm is point toward the rear of the car when the sway bar is there. Shoot me a pm if you need further help. With the new ones, they go in relatively the same locations, you just have to check the travel a bunch. My next set of those I plan on making 90 degree brackets for the front as I want the rotation joints to line up so there's no stressing of the rod.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

OVRWRKD said:


> Which version of the sensor are you looking to install? Personally on the MKV I like the older ones. But if you check through my link that absence posted up, that should help a ton. I don't use anything but jack stands and a jack. The photo absence posted of his sensors I actually flip it around so the arm is point toward the rear of the car when the sway bar is there. Shoot me a pm if you need further help. With the new ones, they go in relatively the same locations, you just have to check the travel a bunch. My next set of those I plan on making 90 degree brackets for the front as I want the rotation joints to line up so there's no stressing of the rod.


Yea it came with the new ones. I know its the same idea, but all of the pics and installs I looked at were all old ones lol.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Yea it came with the new ones. I know its the same idea, but all of the pics and installs I looked at were all old ones lol.


I didn't take any pictures of the set I just did but the set I did was without sway bar so they were pretty much identical to the way in my thread.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

OVRWRKD said:


> I didn't take any pictures of the set I just did but the set I did was without sway bar so they were pretty much identical to the way in my thread.


I gotcha. This mk5 has the new performance fronts with sway bar attached.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> I gotcha. This mk5 has the new performance fronts with sway bar attached.


Ahh gotchya, try and mock them up mounted in reverse, or try and run them similar to the headlight leveler.


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

OVRWRKD said:


> ... The photo absence posted of his sensors I actually flip it around so the arm is point toward the rear of the car when the sway bar is there....


yeah, if I wasn't so lazy would have done the same. the sensors were mounted before the bombers were switched out with ones with the FSB tabs. was a bit close on full lock :beer:


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

MechEngg did a better job explaining how to do this than I did for you on IG- it's exactly what we did for the bags on my Jetta.


----------

